# Laptop @ 55K



## Niilesh (Sep 30, 2011)

This laptop is for my sis and not me BTW the Questionnaire:

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
Till 55K

*2) What size notebook would you prefer?
a. Netbook; 10” screen or less
b. Ultraportable; 11" - 12” screen
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen*

_ATLEAST_ 15 inch

*3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).*
India

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:
b. Dislike:*
though not brand specific but do not want to buy from ASUS,MSI and Toshiba as it will be harder to convince dad.

*5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
It will primarly be used to do basic multitasking and will be used to satisfy multimedia needs.
although in future it could also be used for using applications like Maya,etc.


*6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?*
Both

*7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?*
Since it is not mine so MOSTLY not.

*8) How many hours of battery life do you need?*
this is tricky one. Just best as possible.
My sis thinks battery life of 4 hours is less! 
though battery life of 4-5 on normal load will be okay.

*9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?*
Buying it offline(from Jaipur but can also buy from Delhi if better deal is available)

*10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.*
W7


Screen Specifics

*11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?*
don't know about this aspect 
maybe 1080p although 720p will be alright



This laptop is for my sis who is studding in NIFT. She is in FC(fashion communication). It is a broad subject and also include animation.So please specify according to requirements.
Also it should last for (_maybe_) atleast 3-4 years!!

I have shortlisted few laptops:
1.HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6-6121TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

My dream laptop(it's config).
I want to buy it but i have heard MANY people complaining about HP's ASS.
So i am concerned about it's life.

2.Sony VAIO C Series VPCCB35FN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

It has 1080p screen and 6630M( which i think is a lil better than 525M).I have also heard that their ASS is good.

3.low end XPS with 1080p screen ( because without it, it's next to nothing).
It is known for it's service in India.I have read and heard that their service is the best possible in India.But the configuration will not be tempting one. 


I particularly want to get specs like 
i7, 1080p, 525M comparable GPU(or better)
I particularly want i7 for future proffing and for animation software like 3dmax,maya,etc.

I would also like to know if Sony provides any accidental damage protection type of service?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 1, 2011)

1. HP has decent ASS
2. XPS l502x is quite thick, your sis might not like it
3. Looks wise Sony and HP are better.
4. Since she wont be gaming 6770M in HP would be an overkill. Go for Vaio. It has got a very brilliant 1080p screen. 
5. Speakers on Sony ain't as good as the JBL ones in Dell or Beats Audio in HP. Thats the only negative point


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2011)

Look no where, just pick up Vaio.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Oct 1, 2011)

Go for the acer timelinex 5830tg ...normal core i5 and 540m .. m suggesting it because u looking for long battery life...

and a 6770m would be required for 3d rendering..


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey anyone know a config like this at 55k?


> i7, 1080p, 525M comparable GPU(or better)




BTW I would be going with dad today for "surveying" laptops.
Let's see what offers I get


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 1, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> Hey anyone know a config like this at 55k?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Custom build dell XPS would cost 65k for the specs you need.. Best bet 6121tx if you want a GPU. For your needs anything above a i5 2nd gen and 525M are not needed


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2011)

^^No config AFAIK as above in india under 55k. You'll have to leave at least one things from you've mentioned. Since, you'll not be much into games, *so Vaio is best for you.*

PS- Check this Asus K Series K53SV-SX562V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 1, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Custom build dell XPS would cost 65k for the specs you need.. Best bet 6121tx if you want a GPU. For your needs anything above a i5 2nd gen and 525M are not needed



ya I know my sis don't need that specs but i7 will be good for future proofing AND 3dmax,Maya,etc.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^^No config AFAIK as above in india under 55k. You'll have to leave at least one things from you've mentioned. Since, you'll not be much into games, *so Vaio is best for you.*
> 
> PS- Check this Asus K Series K53SV-SX562V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook



I think it will be better to buy 6121tx than Asus


Hey is there any croma store in Delhi?(I want to buy 6140tx)

here are the price I am getting

6121tx:-
54k@local reseller(with headphone and mouse)
54.8k@HP world(without accessories)

I don't want to get accessories from them for obvious reasons(though will get a mouse and headphone after i buy it)

Viao@53.3K


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 2, 2011)

^^Final decision is urs, I didnt actually suggested Asus. I just showed a lappi with specs you asked for. My call is Vaio.
Vaio->
+1080p screen (great plus)
+7200 HDD (great for daily tasks)
+6630M (Not a beast but enough)
+Backlit Keyboard 
+Better ASS
-Bad speakers

HP->
+i7 procy
+6770 gfx (way better than 6630)
+better speakers
-5400 HDD( IDK whats the point of providing such a good gfx without 7200 HDD  )
-heating problems ( Mind you, I'm not saying mobo will fry due to this, but cooling system is *really* inappropriate for the hardware provided)

All this in diff of appx 1.5k. (Vaio is available for 52.7k online)

Call is yours.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 2, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> -heating problems ( *Mind you, I'm not saying mobo will fry due to this, but cooling system is really inappropriate for the hardware provided*)



Can you explain this properly?

BTW i am 80% sure i will get 6121tx
Will ask my sis about it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 2, 2011)

See- HP has got some very good config. but the hardware is not built upto mark to handle that config, especially the cooling system. This leads to heating. Although it is not that much which will fry your board or procy, but you will for sure have to use a after market decent cooler if using it without AC. Obviously the quad core procy will help a lot in rendering in Maya/3ds max. But both lappies have got their own plus and minus. One gives beast config, another gives perfect balanced system.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 2, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> See- HP has got some very good config. but the hardware is not built upto mark to handle that config, especially the cooling system. This leads to heating. Although it is not that much which will fry your board or procy, but you will for sure have to use a after market decent cooler if using it without AC. Obviously the quad core procy will help a lot in rendering in Maya/3ds max. But both lappies have got their own plus and minus. One gives beast config, another gives perfect balanced system.



I don't think that there will be any heating problem while using HD3000(which would be used 90 95% of time).
although will ask dad about the cooler

Actually dad also prefers HP


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 2, 2011)

But Sony is better than HP today IMO !


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 2, 2011)

Vaio also weights .2kg more than 6121tx


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> But Sony is better than HP today IMO !



Sony has ALWAYS been better than HP.
@o.p are you sure your sister wants a 15 inch laptop?
Almost all the 15 inchers are heavy.
I guess the 13.3 inch Vaios will be more appropriate for her.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 2, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Sony has ALWAYS been better than HP.
> @o.p are you sure your sister wants a 15 inch laptop?
> Almost all the 15 inchers are heavy.
> I guess the 13.3 inch Vaios will be more appropriate for her.



ya you are right but she will also be watching movies on it  (that's the reason i suggested 1080p screen). BTW 14 inchers will not affect the screen size much IMO. are they lighter than 15 inches?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes,usually they weigh more.For movies you can connect it to the tv/monitor with a hdmi cable.
The 15.6 is best as desktop replacement,not easy to carry around.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 2, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Yes,usually they weigh more.For movies you can connect it to the tv/monitor with a hdmi cable.
> The 15.6 is best as desktop replacement,not easy to carry around.



She will take it to her hostel so there will be no tv/moniter there

Is there any 14' laptop with FullHD screen in my budget(55K)?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2011)

No FDH in 14" AFAIK. 1366*768 is on most of 14 inchers. Plus viewing 1080p on a real small screen won't be worthy, as you wont be able to advantage of true 1080p quality.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 3, 2011)

please some one answerer this


> I would also like to know if Sony provides any accidental damage protection type of service?





dashing.sujay said:


> No FDH in 14" AFAIK. 1366*768 is on most of 14 inchers. Plus viewing 1080p on a real small screen won't be worthy, as you wont be able to advantage of true 1080p quality.




though i don't think there is much difference in overall screen estate between 14' & 15.6'


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 4, 2011)

No replies! 
plz someone answer this 
"I would also like to know if Sony provides any accidental damage protection type of service?"
If it provides than i will probably by it


----------



## kaz (Oct 4, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> please some one answerer this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i find 14" smaller..15.6" is ok..

bt for girls 14" will be perfect bcoz it weights lesser..depends on wot ur sister will prefer..



Niilesh said:


> No replies!
> plz someone answer this
> "I would also like to know if Sony provides any accidental damage protection type of service?"
> If it provides than i will probably by it



no idea..

just get the vaio..
ur sis will love the color n design..
in my opinion vaio is made for girls only..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2011)

There's much diff b/w 14" and 15"6 . Especially the movie experience. I'd say, go for CB35. Its just bang for buck, but keep in mind the 2.8kg waight she has to bear. If its a prob, go for vaio 14". Waise bhi girls love vaio.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 4, 2011)

ya she loves it except for it colors.

@dashing.sujay
please answer my question i.e. "I would also like to know if Sony provides any accidental damage protection type of service?"

I am asking you as you seem to a bit informed about sony laptops(guess you planing to buy one)


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

No,only Dell provides such warranty.
Lenovo used to provide such warranty with T series thinkpads,not sure about now.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks for reply but HP D) also provides accidental care or whatever they call it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2011)

> This Warranty shall not apply to damages caused to the product by accident, lightening, ingress of water, fire or Acts of God, improper ventilation, dropping or excessive shock or any external cause beyond Sony’s control and/or any damage caused due to tampering of the product by an unauthorised agent.



In short NO.

Check this- Standard Warranty

AFAIK only Dell provides accidental damage waranty.


----------



## kaz (Oct 9, 2011)

there is a new samsung rc series laptop
i7-2630
8gb ram
750gb hdd
nvidia gt 540m 2gb
blue ray player

@ 55k 

its unbelievable 
but i saw this at a showroom at kolkata e-mall


----------



## piyus_h (Oct 9, 2011)

@RED DRAGON   Hp ALSO provides accidental warranty on all DV6 series and few other.. from 1 july.. but its has to be taken seperatly .... apart from the cost of the product.

AND  seeing few comments of ur on various thread abt HP i can make out that u had a nightmare with a HP product.... and thus u always try sarcasm or criticize the HP product. Well bro if u keep doing that, then it will reduce ur credibility as a neutral CRITIC or say an adviser for buying laptops ..... if u dnt give a damn to wat im saying... then u can continue with ur fun stuff.....


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 10, 2011)

^^
hey man you get 1 year free accidental warranty with all its products(at least DV series)



kaz said:


> there is a new samsung rc series laptop
> i7-2630
> 8gb ram
> 750gb hdd
> ...



Any links?
BTW I think Sony is launching all it's new products at reasonable rates (eg. Xperia Ray )


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 17, 2011)

bought HP DV6 6121tx


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 17, 2011)

Congos Nilesh


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 17, 2011)

thanx


----------

